# VK - POST VAPECON SALES NOW LIVE



## Gizmo (5/9/19)

Vape King Post VapeCon Specials Are now LIVE!!!
WHILE STOCKS LAST!!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

That E-boss DIY KIT has me all hot and bothered, do you guys have a branch in krugersdorp area I will use my other other other credit card to buy it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> That E-boss DIY KIT has me all hot and bothered, do you guys have a branch in krugersdorp area I will use my other other other credit card to buy it



We do have a branch in Krugesrdorp  

Krugersdorp
Shop 5S, Monument Mall
Corner Voortrekker & Shannon Road
Monument, Krugersdorp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Noiceee... Ek reël vir iemand om vir my te gaan optel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Kan jy 'n paar fotos laai van daai kit ek wil net loer wat hy als in het, skies ek is bo op 'n toring naby koster


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> That E-boss DIY KIT has me all hot and bothered, do you guys have a branch in krugersdorp area I will use my other other other credit card to buy it



@SparkySA Daai shop oorkant Burger box. VK in daai middle gang.


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

So uit gefigure, is daar iemand wat naby bly wat vir my kan optel ek sal dit kan kom optel na werk

Dan bring ek die kontant saam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> So uit gefigure, is daar iemand wat naby bly wat vir my kan optel ek sal dit kan kom optel na werk



Ek wens ek kon help maar ek is laat skof die twee weke ek loop eers na 6 by die werk


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Ek wens ek kon help maar ek is laat skof die twee weke ek loop eers na 6 by die werk


No worries bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Kan jy 'n paar fotos laai van daai kit ek wil net loer wat hy als in het, skies ek is bo op 'n toring naby koster



This from their website




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> This from their website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a very nice kit for the price.


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> That's actually a very nice kit for the price.


Why do you think I want it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

I spoke to Hein a friendly dude, we made a plan, will post a mini review

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I spoke to Hein a friendly dude, we made a plan, will post a mini review



Great stuffs brother.


----------

